# upgrade on X.Org and WRKDIRPREFIX ?



## SPlissken (May 7, 2009)

Hello all

I would like to upgrade X.Org but i saw that to compile xorg , 4 Go is required.
Actually i have 3 Go left on /usr after having done portsclean -CDD

will the below commands work to solve my problem ?
export $WRKDIRPREFIX=<directory with more place>
portupgrade -r xorg 

Thanks for any answer


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2009)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> will the below commands work to solve my problem ?
> export $WRKDIRPREFIX=<directory with more place>
> portupgrade -r xorg


If you use bash or sh, yes. If you use (t)csh use *setenv WRKDIRPREFIX /place/with/lots/of/room*.

Do note that some distfiles might need to be downloaded and stored in /usr/ports/distfiles.


----------



## SPlissken (May 7, 2009)

Arg , i'm afraid to launch this command , and break all my nice FreeBSD Desktop...


----------



## fronclynne (May 8, 2009)

I've used $WRKDIRPREFIX in the past without issues.  If you're lazy like me, just
`# echo "setenv WRKDIRPREFIX /smoot/hawley" >> /etc/csh.cshrc && echo "export WRKDIRPREFIX=/smoot/hawley" >> /etc/profile`
Which should make it work whether you're in a login shell or not, regardless of /bin/sh, /bin/csh, /bin/tcsh, or /usr/local/bin/bash.

Elephino what zsh, ksh, or any of sash, ash, mudsh want you do to.


----------



## SPlissken (May 12, 2009)

Well it does not work

when i input portgrade -r xorg
it says

```
--->  Upgrading 'xorg-7.4' to 'xorg-7.4_2' (x11/xorg)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/x11/xorg'
===>  Cleaning for xorg-7.4_2
This is a meta-port, meaning that it just depends on its subparts of the port.
It won't build and install all the parts until you have typed make install
This port does not ensure things are upgraded; use portupgrade if you want to
upgrade X.Org.  If you simply type 'make install' it may use over 2GB to build
all of the subports.  You can install the ports singly if you are low on space.
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for xorg-7.4_2
===>  Patching for xorg-7.4_2
===>  Configuring for xorg-7.4_2
--->  Backing up the old version
--->  Uninstalling the old version
--->  Deinstalling 'xorg-7.4'
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 786 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
--->  Installing the new version via the port
===>  Installing for xorg-7.4_2
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/dri/r128_dri.so - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/icons/handhelds/cursors/X_cursor - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/X11/doc/hardcopy/BDF/bdf.PS.gz - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/apps - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/libraries - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/fonts - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/drivers - found
===>   xorg-7.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/Xorg - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if x11/xorg already installed
===>   Registering installation for xorg-7.4_2
===>  Cleaning for xorg-7.4_2
--->  Cleaning out obsolete shared libraries
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 787 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
```
But i m sure xorg is not up to date
pk_version -v gives

```
xorg-7.4_2                          =   up-to-date with port
xorg-apps-7.3                       <   needs updating (port has 7.4_1)
xorg-cf-files-1.0.2_2               <   needs updating (port has 1.0.2_3)
xorg-docs-1.4,1                     =   up-to-date with port
xorg-drivers-7.3                    <   needs updating (port has 7.4_2)
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.3               <   needs updating (port has 7.4)
xorg-fonts-7.3                      <   needs updating (port has 7.4)
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.3                <   needs updating (port has 7.4)
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.3             <   needs updating (port has 7.4)
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.3          <   needs updating (port has 7.4)
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.3             <   needs updating (port has 7.4)
xorg-fonts-type1-7.3                <   needs updating (port has 7.4)
xorg-libraries-7.3_1                <   needs updating (port has 7.4)
xorg-protos-7.3                     !   Comparison failed
xorg-server-1.4_4,1                 <   needs updating (port has 1.6.1,1)
```

What is the correct way to upgrade xorg ?


----------



## fronclynne (May 12, 2009)

You did: `# portupgrade -r xorg`, when you wanted to do `# portupgrade -R xorg`.

Or maybe, if you're not on some hideously slow machine, `# portupgrade -fR xorg`.


Also, note that x11/xorg is just a meta-port, which can be deleted immediately after it is used to install the actual xorg stuffs.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2009)

SPlissken, will you please use 

```
tags[/url]?
```


----------



## SPlissken (May 12, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> You did: `# portupgrade -r xorg`, when you wanted to do `# portupgrade -R xorg`.
> 
> Or maybe, if you're not on some hideously slow machine, `# portupgrade -fR xorg`.
> 
> ...



Ok ,thanks ,it's on the way


----------



## SPlissken (May 12, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> SPlissken, will you please use
> 
> ```
> tags[/url]?[/quote]
> ...


----------



## SPlissken (May 13, 2009)

Ok , cool , i achieved to upgrade xorg
Didn't try to make it work with hald and dbus just add 
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off" in Section "Server Layout"
And had also to download and install last driver from nVidia


----------



## vermaden (May 13, 2009)

*WRKDIRPREFIX* should be set up by */etc/make.conf* like that for example:
http://strony.toya.net.pl/~vermaden/text/make.conf


----------

